
Neutralizing Intel's Management Engine - brakmic
http://hackaday.com/2016/11/28/neutralizing-intels-management-engine/
======
eivarv
Previous discussion on original source (17 hours ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13056997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13056997)

------
vog
This is a great step forward to regain control over our devices!

I hope this kind of hack won't lead to laws making this kind of tampering with
your own devices illegal. (If this seems absurd to you, think about copyright
laws which make similar tampering on software-side illegal by forbidding
circumvention of copy-protection.)

~~~
userbinator
Very related story: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-
read.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.en.html)

To paraphrase an old saying, "If you outlaw debuggers, only outlaws will have
debuggers."

